# Bug 942: Manual Timer Wont Record



## cici (Aug 5, 2006)

This has happened twice in the last 6 months. A valid manual timer would not record. In the most recent example, I had manually programmed a OTA timer for 9 to 10 PM on Thursdays. I also had manual timers for 8 to 8:30 and 8:30 to 9. There were no priority collisions with other timers. However, Grey's Anatomy would not record.

I tried adjusting the timer prioriy, making the 9 to 10 manual timer the highest priority. It would not show up in the daily schedule. I finally deleted the timer and recreated it with same channel, day and time and now success. The timer appears in the schedule and records correctly.

Dish 942
L2.89 Firmware


----------

